# Leaders



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

A new blog on my website. "From butt to fly - through the tippet." 
The leader is probably the least understood part of the casting system. This blog is about generalities and leaders. More blogs to follow on leaders.






TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER. From butt to fly – through the tippet! Leader no I. – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------

